# West End Galveston Canal Home Search



## bcoastal

I know this is long shot but we are looking for a canal house in Sea Isle, Terramar, or Isla Del Sol. Anyone planning on selling should pm me.


----------



## agonzales1981

Man tough to come by right now off market. Any good buys get snatched up by neighbors lol. If I hear of something I’ll let you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmelder

We recently bought a canal home in Spanish grant, after a very frustrating search. Our relator sent out 200 hundred letters to homeowners in the area we were interested in. We had success with that approach finding off market homes. I can send you my realtors contact if you don’t have one already. Or you might suggest that approach to you current realtor. Pm me if you want to hear more.


----------



## bcoastal

I am using one of my friends who is a realtor in Galveston. Have not sent any letters though. It has been frustrating here as well. Fingers crossed something comes up in the near future.


----------



## bjones2571

Mmelder, I’m interested in your realtor contact. Will send a pm.


----------



## JKL1

bcoastal said:


> I know this is long shot but we are looking for a canal house in Sea Isle, Terramar, or Isla Del Sol. Anyone planning on selling should pm me.


If your still looking, I have a beautiful 3/2 with a appx.80' water front on lower chocolate bayou. Sits on 5 lots and a second house, boat lift and jet ski dock and very secluded. listed at 349k. Text or v/m me at 7one 3 44nine 33one 7.


----------

